# Greenscreen mit Motion Tracking



## Eiszwerg (2. September 2016)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin mir leider nicht mal sicher, ob der Titel stimmt, weil ich mich mit den Fachbegriffen aus der Videologie nicht wirklich auskenne.

Ich weiß nur, was ich in etwa umsetzen möchte und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann oder mich in die richtige Richtung schubst.

Ich möchte mich selbst vor einem Greenscreen aufnehmen und in eine Computerspielszene, die ich zuvor aufgenommen habe, reinschneiden.
Das ist soweit alles kein Problem und funktioniert super.

Nun hab ich das bisher aber immer nur mit einer Kamera auf Stativ gemacht, was mir aber zu statisch erscheint.

Gerne würde ich die Kamera in die Hand nehmen (so selfie-mäßig) und ein wenig damit rumwackeln, um der Aufnahme mehr Authentizität zu vermitteln.
Dabei muss die Spielszene, in welcher ich mich später befinde, natürlich auch entsprechend der Kameraschwenks bewegen - sonst wirkt das ja irgendwie falsch.


Im Grunde möchte ich sowas hier umsetzen: 




Der aufmerksame Leser denkt jetzt: "Ja, dann soll er das doch einfach genau so machen!"

Recht habt ihr. 
Mein Problem: ich habe lediglich Premiere Elements 13 bzw. Premiere CS2 zur Verfügung und bin wenig gewillt, für 2-4 malige Verwendung einen Haufen Kohle auszugeben, um AE zu kaufen.

Die Frage lautet jetzt:
gibt es günstigere (wenn nicht sogar freie) Software, womit ich mein Vorhaben umsetzen kann?
Evtl. gibt es ja auch einen Kniff für die bereits vorhandene Software, welche ich besitze?
Soweit ich weiß, können die beiden "normales" Motion-Tracking.

Bin für jedes Feedback dankbar


----------



## Another (15. September 2016)

Mit den beiden genannten Programmen wirst du das kaum umsetzen. Aber es gibt eine 30-Tage kostenlose Trial-Version von After Effects, einfach mal googlen. Damit wirst du zwar nur reinschnuppern können, aber evtl könnte das ausreichen um zumindest YT-Tutorials Schritt für Schritt nachzubauen.


----------



## Eiszwerg (15. September 2016)

Ja, darauf wird es wohl hinauslaufen.
Hab mich allerdings auch noch nicht mit dem Adobe Cloud-Abo auseinandergesetzt. Werde ich mal machen, wenn mir AE zusagt und ich es länger benutzen möchte.

Danke für Deinen Input


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. September 2016)

Hi,
also m,an kann auch mit Premiere (Videoschnitt) Greenscreenfreisteller basteln. Ob Premiere CS2 das schon kann weiß ich nicht.




auch ein einfaches Motion tracking sollte gehen:




Grüße


----------



## Eiszwerg (16. September 2016)

Das Greenscreen freistellen und das Bewegen eines Textes an einem Punkt geht auch mit CS2 und sogar mit Elements. Ich krieg'S nur nicht so kombiniert, dass ich den Effekt aus dem Video im Eröffnungspost erreiche.
Vermutlich geht's einfach nicht damit. 
Danke trotzdem für Deinen Input


----------

